#  Ernährung >   Bioprodukte - viel besser als normale? >

## Stanly84

Hallo,
ich bins schon wieder mit einem neuen Ernährungsthema. Aber es kam nunmal über WEihnachten auf und da wollte ich euch dann auch zu  fragen.
Und zwar war folgende Situation: Wir saßen alle noch gemütlich bei einem Glas Wein an einem der Feiertage zusammen und irgendwer schaute sich die Weinflasche mal genauer an und da stand dann drauf, dass der aus biologischem Anbau stammt. Geschmeckt hat er, wie jeder andere Wein auch. Also kein großer Unterschied.
Nun geb ich die Frage mal an euch weiter. Merkt ihr den Unterschied? Sind Bio-Produkte besser als normale?

----------


## Lupina

Hallo Stacy,  
sicherlich schmeckt Obst und Gemüse vom eigenen Garten besser und aromatischer als das gekaufte....
Aber zu deiner eigntlichen Frage, ob man jetzt den Unterschied zwischen bio und nicht schmeckt, denke es kommt generell darauf an, was man zu welcher Jahreszeit einkauft...
wer natürlich im Dezember Erdbeeren oder Himbeeren will, dann noch das "Glück" hat in einer Supermarktkette diese zu ergattern, sollte sich aufjedenfall darauf einstellen, das diese nicht bio und vorallem nicht aromatisch sind...
Ebenfalls finde ich sollte man schon darauf achten, von welchen Ländern das Gemüse bzw. das Obst kommt, es gibt ja doch einige Länder die mit viel Chemie arbeiten, bzw. bekannt dafür sind.
Generell ist es aufjedenfall wichtig saisonal und regional einzukaufen, damit kann an sich schon mal die ganzen Chemikalien zur Haltbarkeit bzw. zur Reifung der Früchte sparen.
Meiner Meinung nach muss nicht alles BIO sein (aktuell z.B. BIO- Christbaum.... ohne Kommentar) und wer die Möglichkeit und Zeit hat, sollte die Eigenzucht probieren, da weiß man wo´s her kommt  :-) 
Alles mit Maß und Ziel, schmecken sollte es auch dann passt das! 
LG Lupina

----------


## SchokoLoco

Was heißt "besser"? Bio heißt ja meistens, dass sie ohne Chemikalien sind, also ungespritztes Obst usw. Aber selbst bei Bio gibt es immer mehr Unterschiede. Ich denke, es ist vor allem wichtig, regionale Produkte zu kaufen, denn das ist insofern besser, dass die Umweltverschmutzung etwas weniger wird (kein langer Transport, weniger Produkte gehen kaputt, regionale Arbeitsplätze, etc.)

----------


## AnD73

Bei Bio-Labeln muss man vor allem darauf achten, dass es offiziell zertifizierte Label sind. z.B. das des Bundesministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz (hier klick). Diese haben offizielle Standarts, die auch überwacht werden. 
Im Gegensatz dazu stehen Eigenmarken der Kaufhaus- und Supermarktketten. Diese werden unter eigenen Gesichtspunkten produziert, müssen im Grundsatz aber der EU-Öko-Verordnung als Mindeststandart genügen. Die darüber hinaus gehenden Richtlinien sind häufig wenig transparent und damit nicht miteinander vergleichbar. Außerdem gibt es keine staatliche Kontrolle, da kein offizielles Label benutzt wird. So muss ein scheinbares Bio-Produkt nicht unbedingt immer besser oder gesünder sein, als andere "herkömmlich" hergestellte Waren.  
Weitere Infos zu offiziellen Labels hier und zu Eigenmarken hier.  
Im Thread "Veganismus" hier in diesem Unterforum steht auch schon einiges zu diesem Thema.

----------


## Kromi

Ich denke auch, dass Bio nicht gleich Bio bedeutet und es dort erhebliche Unterschiede geben kann, weswegen es sich doch lohnt, da etwas genauer nachzuhaken und zu schauen, was genau dahinter steckt. Dennoch würde ich pauschal als Laie annehmen, dass bio im Grunde genommen gesünder ist als nicht-bio.

----------


## Sannelise

Ich denke schon, dass der richtige Anbau von Bioprodukten diese gesünder macht.

----------


## Annicki31

Also zum Geschmack hat glaube ich Tim Mälzer mal eine Studie gemacht. Der hat Eier, Fleisch und ich glaube auch Tomaten blind verkosten lassen. Die konventionell angebauten haben fast immer besser abgeschnitten. Im Geschmack. Wobei ich persönlich von Bio-Lebensmitteln länger satt bin, das rechtfertigt auch den fast doppelt so hohen Preis. Kartoffeln schmecken viel intensiver und es ist meiner Meinung nach weniger Wasser drin. Dasselbe bei anderen Gemüsesorten. Aber es geht ja auch um die Umwelt, in die die Gifte bei einer chemischen Düngung gelangen. Klar muss man wirklich unterscheiden wo es her kommt. Aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass die Quelle (Biohof in der Umgebung und Zukauf bei Bioland Deutschland) "sauber" von Chemie ist. Ich hatte vorher jahrelang Nesselsucht für die keine Ursachen gefunden werden konnte. Seither ich meine Produkte (also fast alle, dort gibt es auch Brot, Milchprodukte, Getränke, Gewürze) von dort geliefert bekomme ist das weg. War zwar eigentlich nicht mein Ziel, wollte das nur mal ausprobieren, weil es lokal war und man es nach Hause geliefert bekommt...

----------


## ilmare

Ich denke, dass man generell immer darauf achten sollter, wo genau das Essen herkommt und was darin enthalten ist. Egal ob Bio oder nicht.

----------


## Chriss

Man schmeckt nicht bei allenn Sachen einen Unterschied. Wo ich ganz deutlich einen Unterschied schmecke ist bei Obst und Gemüse aus dem Bio Laden. Das schmeckt so viel intensiver, selbst als die Bio.Marken im Discounter.
Ansonsten geht es halt um Gesundheit, dass ich nicht allzu viel chemie in mich reinstopfen will und deswegen auf biologischen Anbau achte. Auch für die Umwelt ist, das wichtig!
Zum Beispiel bei Kaffee. Der biologische Anbau hilft dabei, den Boden nachhaltig zu bepflanzen und so haben die Bauern länger etwas davon, da er nährstoffreicher ist. Mein Kaffee ist zum Beispiel auch fair trade, einfach um den Bauern in Äthiopien einen besseren Lebensstandard und den Kindern gute Bildung zu ermöglichen. Wenn Du Dich dafür interessieren solltest, kann ich Dir nur deren Seite http://www.coffeecircle.com ans Herz legen, da erklären sie, was das Besondere an ihrem Projekt ist und warum fair trade eine gute Sache ist!
LG!

----------

